# Dog has pancreatitis :(



## sashababy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! i have a four year old havanese and she was just diagnosed with pancreatitis  She was hooked to an IV for to days and i was supposed to take her today again but unfortunately i cannot afford to take her today or tomorrow. I was thinking of seeing how she feels in a couple of days and then taking her back to get tested again.

Yesterday when she came home from the doctor she ate food for the first time in a week. This morning she ate again, it seems that she is definitely better.

My question is, i am feeding her Newman's Own canned food and i was wondering if that is a good low-fat choice for a dog w/ pancreatitis? I don't really know what is considered low fat for dogs.

Thank you for the help!

Oh and PS how do i add a siggy on my profile? i am new and don't know how to do it


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sick baby. I would definitely ask your vet to recommend a food for her. My parents standard poodle had pancreatitis and she had to be on a special diet.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Hav's illness. I agree, ask your vet what s/he recommends -- maybe also the breeder could weigh in. 

Hope all goes well. Jane


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

When we thought my puppy had pancreatitis she was put on Hills l/d diet. I would definitely phone your vet and ask. I'm glad to hear that the she's eating but I wouldn't mess around with what your feeding her. Please ask the vet.
Sending good thoughts your way and Welcome to the Havanese forum!
Carole


----------



## Tanners Mom (Jan 11, 2010)

My 5# Maltese had pancreatitis last summer and we had him on Hill's WD, very bland food but that's what they need. I keep a couple of cans on hand now. They are also susceptible to getting pancreatitis again, so really watch everything your baby eats.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

when django had his pancreatitis this summer we had to put him on a special diet for a bit, their systems are so sensative right now and the slightest thing can trigger another attack. call your vet and get their recommendations.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh yes, I remember django serious illness. He's on the back cover of our little book!! lol.
How is he doing?
It may have been w/d not l/d that the vet had my girl on. I just know it is super important to give the right thing. Please keep us posted.
Carole


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I will talk with Sabine. She is a nutritionist . I will get back to you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I just received this from Sabine . Here is her letter.
It sounds like this was an acute episode, and a quite bad one at that.

Newman's Own is good quality food, but in such a situation I would not recommend it. Keep in mind that the fat percentage given in the guaranteed analysis is a minimum, not the maximum the food contains. At the very least she should call the company and ask for the fat content on "as fed" basis. The lower the better, I would keep it at no more than around 3 to 3.5% right now.

Skinless chicken or turkey breast (cooked) and boiled white rice would be much better. One and a half cups of plain white rice (dry measure), cooked very mushy in plenty of water, with one pound (raw weight) of ground chicken or turkey breast stirred in until it's cooked through. 

Add 2,000 mg of calcium supplement (e.g. calcium carbonate) - this is important for a proper calcium/phosphorus ratio, so the kidneys don't get stressed from unbalanced phosphorus.

This is only suitable for short term feeding though, up to a maximum of 2 weeks at a time.

Sabine


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

this is exactly what i fed django for a month before i started reintroducing food. i also took the time to find a better food for him. since you are going to have to slowly transition his food back in, if you wanted to make a change now would be th time to do it. i mixed chicken rice and a bit of canned and kibble over a 3 week period after i got the green light to introduce regular food agian. i found django prefered ground turkey. i'd make up a bunch and stick it in the fridge. that way it was always accesible at meal time and i fed him several times throughout the day instead of once a day


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I hope you dog is feeling better. When Nala had liver issues she also had pancreatitis and we did low fat cooked ground turkey and soaked SOJO's (a grain based dog food mix of oats, barley etc). We also did 2-3 feedings a day.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

hows the pup doing?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Just wondering how your baby is doing? Would love to hear an update. Hope she is feeling much better now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the pancreatitis. Diet and regular blood testing is definitely important and I agree with Sabine's recommendation. Food like Hills, Medi-Cal and stuff the vets sell most is o.k. for a very short time, but I wouldn't recommend it for long-term. There is an awful lot of grains in there and in the long run, the dog isn't getting what it needs. A homemade diet for a few weeks is probably the best option, so long as you know what to use and how much of it to use.

Please keep us posted! I see you haven't posted since Jan. 25th, but hope all is o.k.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are a few groups you can check out for more info:

http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=pancreatitis&sc=-1&sg=10&ss=1

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/dogpancreatitis/

www.caninesupportgroup.com


----------

